# Here I go again! Another boat I can't live without.



## bobberboy (Dec 8, 2015)

Every time I think I've found the coolest boat ever another even cooler one comes along. Not for the last time I'm wishing I had a barn...


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

What a project that could be!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 8, 2015)

Bet it would be hot in the summer and cold in the winter....but..

too many boats, not enough time.

richg99


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks like a solar oven that floats.


----------



## Wyatt (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh man! I would love to have to have that thing! That trailer on the other hand, I don't trust it already.


----------



## Kismet (Dec 10, 2015)

That's what? 18? 20 feet? What kind of hp would you need? Would twin engines be better?

Be a realllly neat boat to have. 


_justsayin_


----------



## Wyatt (Dec 11, 2015)

It appears to be the Aroliner Cabinaire model and those standard were 16'. I think it's the angle that makes it look longer. Common motor sizes were 25-40hp. Hopefully someone else has a little more knowledge on these things than me.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 11, 2015)

What is the appeal of this design? Especially in such a small boat - I just don't see the POU behind it.


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's from the listing

_Very rare Canadian made Aeroliner Boat from the early 1950s per the serial # of the boat. These boats were built like airplanes with heavy duty riveted aluminum. Boat is 16' with front cab and rounded windows. Front awning window. Windows are original and in good condition. Great conversation piece and much fun in the lake. Has flotation foam in the seat cavities (was advertised as a boat that would always float), has steering wheel rigged to motor. Has vintage light on the bow and railings on roof and bow. A real head turner. (Pics were taken before lights reinstalled. Serious inquiries only. Includes vintage trailer & 1950s Evinrude 25 horsepower motor with vintage gas can to match. A complete package! _


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## johnnybassboat (Dec 13, 2015)

Kinda looks like something that Shelby the swamp logger off Axe Men would have.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 14, 2015)

johnnybassboat said:


> Kinda looks like something that Shelby the swamp logger off Axe Men would have.


He beats the crap outta that thing doesn't he. That man is a few bricks shy of a full load.


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Dec 14, 2015)

That sure is a cool looking old boat. I like it!


----------



## Kismet (Dec 14, 2015)

Did a web search on the boat. GREAT images!

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Aroliner+Cabinaire&FORM=HDRSC2


Get it, Bobber, GET it...you can get it...c'mon, get it. You deserve it.

:roll:


----------



## VinTin (Dec 14, 2015)

I know a fellow who has one of these sitting in the yard collection water.

I may give him a call tomorow!


----------

